# Pierce-Mieras Manufacturing



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I called them a few weeks ago about adjusting the temp on one of their knives. They were very friendly and helpful.

Johnny


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Johnny, what was their response on how to adjust the temperature?


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

WWW I am not Johnny, but, about 5 years ago I called Pierce about the same situation, and Mr. Pierce himself, called me, and said there is a screw at the handle end of the knife. If I remember correctly, clockwise for higher heat, counterclockwise for less heat. The knife was my father's (who passed away in 1998) and I used it for a couple years and it quit working. I bought a Kelly knife that has the adjustable thermostat box. Very easy to keep heat at proper setting for the speed you are uncapping. Just turn the dial to a higher or lower number. I haven't had any problems with it. Don't know where it is actually made, but, it is a good knife. 

My father had that Pierce knife for at least 25 years so it also was a good knife. I believe Kelly Bee still sells the Pierce Knife in their catalog. The thermostat is in the tip of the knife, but, it doesn't have an adjustable heat control box, like the Kelly Knife has.

cchoganjr


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Broke-T said:


> I called them a few weeks ago about adjusting the temp on one of their knives. They were very friendly and helpful.
> 
> Johnny


I guess they are definitely the manufacturers? Do they sell direct? I can't find an e-mail. Ringing from Australia is not to easy due to the time difference.
If anybody could help with an e-mail contact I woulld appreciate it.
thanks
max


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Cleo, I was curious about whether my knife was adjustable, I was a bit worried about turning screws when I did not know what they were for. I would much rather decap at a lower setting than what it is set at now. Thank you very much for taking the time to respond, very much appreciated.


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

Mine has a set screw on the bottom side and he said turn ccw to lower temp but only turn 1/16 turn at a time. Turn to far and will mess up control.

Johnny


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

max2 said:


> If anybody could help with an e-mail contact I woulld appreciate it.


Here is their website:
http://www.piercemieras.com/
There is nothing that suggests they have email. But send them a fax at 714-447-3531.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Broke-T I think that is what Mr Pierce told me also. Only turn it 1/16 turn at a time and try it.

I should have put them in my post above. Sorry.

cchoganjr


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Johnny and Cleo thank you both for the hot knife info, it would for sure be aggravating to mess up my control so I will be extra careful.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Broke-T said:


> I called them a few weeks ago about adjusting the temp on one of their knives. They were very friendly and helpful.
> 
> Johnny


Hi Johnny,

do you have an e-mail by any chance? Can't believe a business without e-mail still exists...
many thanks
max


----------

